# Did Anyone Catch...



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Dr. Jerry Buss' son giving that awful speech before the trophy presentation ? 

AND

Kobe missing his "Im going to Disney World" moment when Stuart Scott asked him whats he gonna do with his kids and Kobe said let em sip some champagne ?


Irrelevant i know LOL


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah. Buss' son was awful. 

Too bad Kobe didn't say that, this was the "Mickey-Mouse" series afterall.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Joey Buss is pretty awkward. That was cringe worthy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah it was so awkward. 

thought he had some kind of disease or something


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

he came off like a drunken frat-boy


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Where's the Jeannie Buss when you need her?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yup...he sucked


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Storyline B: OK, this has nothing to do with anything ... but I can't stop thinking about Joey Buss. Granted, there's a chance I would have been just as tongue-tied on national TV at age 19. But who thought it was a good idea to have him speak extemporaneously in front of a worldwide audience? How did he become the "alternate governor of the Lakers," and what does that mean? Are people in Southern California frightened that two of their governors are Arnold Schwarzenegger and Joey Buss? Did they throw him out there to answer the question, "What would have happened if Fredo had gotten control of the Corleone family?" Did they bring him out to make the Maloofs feel better about themselves as overmatched legacy kids? Has he ever been discreetly stared at by a bunch of country club workers and had one of them say, "Fifty bucks says the Buss kid picks his nose." Do I have to retire the Unintentional Comedy Scale now?
> 
> Where was Jerry Buss? Where was Jeanie Buss? How did this happen? How can I get more Joey Buss in my life? And why didn't I know about him before Sunday night? More importantly, when are they putting the Buss boys in charge of the Lakers????? I vote for right now. Like, today. This moment. Please. I am begging you. This would be like a cross between the Hank Steinbrenner Era and "Tommy Boy." I never thought there would be a silver lining with a Lakers title, but dammit, there was.


:lol: :lol:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/090616&sportCat=nba


----------

